# RIP Avenger, Beowulf, Hurrican, Washout, Pickle, Chile, King :(



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Really REALLY bad break
So I have been gone for just about a month (stopped by once a week to check on bettas) while visiting family (my dad came home and for holidays) so my roommate has been betta sitting
and he did a great job, he kept tanks clean and fed everyone
but he left on the 24th (I got back on the 26th in the AM so I figured everyone would be good for the two days)
Well, I didn't take under consideration of their being a power outage
and some of my heaters.... Im not sure if they just wonked out and stopped working or if they went into overdrive.... but I AM tossing them  along with the extension plug
I lost six bettas from the issue... not sure if it was from the heater (marine) or the extension cord... or a combination with the power outage
 
RIP
Beowulf, Hurricane, Washout, Pickle, Chile, and King
And I lost Avenger  though I have been expecting this, it still REALLY hurt, my roommate called me before he left to let me know 

RIP Beowulf 
Always going to be one of my favorite little dudes, you were the only betta who would really JUMP out of the water during feeding.... and you were always so personable  RIP





























RIP Washout
My "mellow" boy of the Walmart rescues, you were'nt ever really interested in anything I did... and such a picky eater











RIP Hurricane
My poor man, you've had issues since day one... maybe this was better for you, but I wish I could have seen you one last time, I know in fishy even, you can swim































RIP Pickle
Still can't help but think of you as the little green "girl" I found in Walmart.... but you showed me what a handsome little devil you were





















RIP Chile
I watched you go from a skinny clammped fin pink boy, into a gorgeous red spade tail... you proved red isnt plain <3





















RIP King
My oldest boy, such a stuck up man and a little piggy































RIP Avenger
You've been sick since day one... and I just couldn't figure how to make you better, Im glad your suffering is over, RIP Avenger


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry, and I was feeling sorry for myself because I just lost ONE male! :'(


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Its okay, Im just at loss still, its really wierd and I miss them :-(


----------



## Zorra (Dec 30, 2011)

How Tragic! I can't stop crying. For you to loose them like that. The poor things, it must have been horrible for them.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

oh my goodness! I'm so sorry for your loss. These things can happen to anyone, I hope you find peace knowing how great you are to the little guys Bless.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

oh my gosh  That really really really really sucks! I'm so sorry to hear that D:


----------



## hummingbird (Dec 30, 2011)

Thats so sad.  I'm very sorry. 
Your Bettas were GORGEOUS though!


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry! Losing that many at once must have been hell. :-(

Power outages are a big fear of mine, the worry about how it would affect all my finned friends.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you guys, I know it can happen, but now Im even more paranoid, I hate that it happend, and Im so scared there will be another power outage
And thank you Hummingbird, they were even more gorgeous in person, and all had amazing personalities 

:-(


----------



## hummingbird (Dec 30, 2011)

LittleBettas: Maybe have your power checked so it doesn't happen again.
How would having a power outage cause your fish to die anyways???
Just wondering.....


----------



## hummingbird (Dec 30, 2011)

By the way, I LOVE the names! Have you reads the story about Beowolf? It's really great! In fact, I am currently reading ti! 
You should get it some time!
I also love the name Chile!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

No heater, got too cold.


----------



## hummingbird (Dec 30, 2011)

isn't your house heated though? Surely the water would adjust to the right temprature....I dont have a heater and my Bettas are fine.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

hummingbird said:


> LittleBettas: Maybe have your power checked so it doesn't happen again.
> How would having a power outage cause your fish to die anyways???
> Just wondering.....


I live in an apartment in a very rural area, we don't have power outages a lot, but when we do, the power... flickers.... I guess thats the right word, it goes out, then kicks back on, then off, etc....
as I stated, Im guessing that either heaters did not turn on (broke) and it got to cold, and before tossing the plug and heaters (they were on an extended plug... extension thing?) and before tossing I checked it and it was not working (I tested in a seperate plug with a lamp that I know works)
EDIT
My apartment IS heated, but if the power was flickering like I think it was (when my neighbors get back Im asking them) then the heater could have been off for hours and they were in my bedroom which has two wide windows (screwy setup)


----------



## hummingbird (Dec 30, 2011)

OH...i see.......You should get thast looked at.
Maybe you should have brought them with you for company!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Have what looked at?
Its part of the package deal for living in my area, sucky sucky place, lmao, but once college is done I am GONE
I would have, I normally do, but I spent the first week with my BFs family, which is a two hour drive from my apartment, then I went for a week with my dad.... an hour drive from my BFs parents house... all of which is in an unheated car... besides, at the time, I have over 20 fish, all of which were in 2.5 gallons or more 
I've bought new extension plugs, and orders new heaters so I can toss all of the marine (whatever they are called) and switch over to the same kind in my 10 gallon


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

oh that sucks i had a power owtage but i was lucky and myt boys and girls survived


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

ohh....yeah when it flickers it can cause some appliances (or in this case, heaters, and even tank lights) to "seize" or go wonky... that sucks


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah :/ my newer heaters did great, but now that I think about it, the older ones have suffered through a few of the "flickers"


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I make sure to have surge protectors, and if I am home (if lucky) I unpug absolutely everything D: my bettas can take temperature changes just fine, but I'd hate having my heaters flip out  I wonder...if there is a time you should be getting new heaters? o.o like...after a certain age, or a certain beating...


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

They were all less than 5 months :-(
Im looking for new heaters for my 3 gallons, Im getting rid of all of those brand (marine) which is what I have in my smaller tanks (which are the ones that went wonky)

my roommate came home with a nice little surprise for me
Incase power goes out and the apartment heater does not come on he bought me a minnie heater that can by plugged in (has surge protector) and set to a certain temp (it will kick on if the room gets less than the set temp)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

awww that was nice of your roomie


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Ugh, how sad! I guess I am blessed to live in a state that never gets anything lower than the 50's..

May they rest in peace.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> awww that was nice of your roomie


It was, I have it set up in my room (two large windows so its hard to heat) and it keeps the room in the 80s... we had power go out again last night, luckily it came back on within a few minutes, but the temps for all of my tanks still dropped really low (from 82 to 76) so it was still a big scare, I went and talked to managment about it this morning and they are trying to fix the problem (cable has been out also, not sure whats going on)
my BF says its all becauses its 2012


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't know why but my Lakitu is fine in all temp water. When the heater got kicked out of the wall socket (today) the water was about 68F and he's fine swimming around. He was never clamped or cold before I got the heater and while I was away at christmas time, I had my mom put him in a small qt for the change (bc I knew she didn't want to clean everything in his 3g and set up the heater and etc. And I didn't trust the bettatherm in a smaller tank). Anyway, Lakitu is not fazed by colder water.. I hope this is not unique to him, bc I'd like another betta and I want to know they'll be okay if there is no heater


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Most bettas are like that, its actually my dumb luck that while I was gone the temperature dropped to the low 30s and even the 20s... of course, it has since picked up and has even been in the 80s a few days for the new year :-(


----------



## headerthebettalover (Jan 6, 2012)

im so sorry about your loss. i know what it feels like. hugs


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you header :-(


----------

